# Christmas



## Martin in Holland (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone here on Ukaps.


----------



## FIsh i (24 Dec 2015)

Happy fish mass


----------



## The_Iceman (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## foxfish (24 Dec 2015)

Ho Ho Ho ... the calm before the storm as we have over 80 friends & family turning out for our Christmas party....


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone many thanks also to London Dragon,all our moderators,founders,admins for all the efforts keeping UKAPS the best.Just checking parcels -under the tree nothing looking like Redmoor Root -ah well


----------



## Andy D (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## tim (25 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas ukaps !


----------



## GHNelson (25 Dec 2015)

He's been.....its Christmas!!!!!!!!

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## MirandaB (25 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (25 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Dec 2015)

merry christmas


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2015)

Happy Xmas everyone


----------



## foxfish (25 Dec 2015)

Ha Ha great expressions of expectations....


----------



## naughtymoose (25 Dec 2015)

Happy Christmas everybody. Hope that everybody has a great day!


----------



## amoran45 (26 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas from Canada!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

